# Mailclient



## ITiger (28. Oktober 2002)

Hallo zusammen!

1. In welcher Programmiersprache ist es am einfachsten einen Mailclient zu schreiben? 

2. Geht das unter VB6?

Gruss.

ITiger.


----------



## Dario Linsky (28. Oktober 2002)

1. grundsätzlich geht das bei entsprechendem aufwand mit jeder (fast) programmiersprache.
2. natürlich geht das mit visual basic, aber der herkömmliche weg dazu ist nun mal die verwendung der mapi-schnittstelle. alternativ dazu gibt es natürlich auch bibliotheken von anderen herstellern, die das gleiche machen. aber generell wirst du bei der verwendung von visual basic leider nicht vermeiden können, dass bestimmte bibliotheken mitgeliefert werden.


----------

